# Inka touch-up paint & tune-up parts



## fwardell (Feb 13, 2008)

First, anyone know a good source for touch-up paint for my 76 Inka (orange) 2002?

Second, the 02 is needing a tune-up. Called my local BMW dealer. Distributor cap, rotor, points and condenser would cost over $150 and would have to be ordered. Good old Bavarian Autosports had a kit (rotor, cap, points, 4 plugs, and air filter) for $37 or so ready to ship. 

fw


----------



## Steve in SB (May 10, 2005)

I have had good luck from this company for touch-up. http://www.paintscratch.com/. The local NAPA parts store seemed to have the necessary tune-up stuff for my 76 (points, plugs, condensor, cap.)


----------



## fwardell (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks, will give them a try. I see you have the same wheels as on my 76 Inka. They're great looking, but I heard they have an offset that's a little too big with the potential for rubbing on the fender. You had any problems? I'm running 185/70-13 Yokohama AVID T4 tires.


----------



## Steve in SB (May 10, 2005)

fwardell said:


> Thanks, will give them a try. I see you have the same wheels as on my 76 Inka. They're great looking, but I heard they have an offset that's a little too big with the potential for rubbing on the fender. You had any problems? I'm running 185/70-13 Yokohama AVID T4 tires.


I have Bridgestones of the same size, and I get a little rubbing on the fronts. No big deal though. My wheels are what they call "100+" Wheels. The dealer put them on before I bought the car new. I believe the offset is for the 320i. They only scrape when going into a driveway at an angle, or during some very "spirited" canyon carving. Haven't driven the 76 much since I got the Touring a couple of year ago.


----------

